# Need a Heat transfer Vinyl Supplier in Puerto Rico



## kennygpr (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi i am new in the business as well as on this forum, I would like to know of any heat transfer vinyl supplier in Puerto Rico or a company with good prices that ships to Puerto Rico


----------



## pyfo (Dec 27, 2010)

Stahls' ships to Puerto Rico.


----------



## moverNshaker (May 11, 2014)

I bought a Liyu cutter plotter from signzworld and I can safely say getting the thing to function is proving to be more hassle than I initially thought it would be!!!


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

moverNshaker said:


> I bought a Liyu cutter plotter from signzworld and I can safely say getting the thing to function is proving to be more hassle than I initially thought it would be!!!


And that helps the original poster find a vinyl supplier in Puerto Rico how? 

I'd guess most US based vendors would ship to Puerto Rico. Checking their web sites might be the best bet.


----------

